# re: Roadmaster



## Sewsnazzy (Apr 21, 2007)

Thank you in advance for any help in identifying my Roadmaster. The following # B48753 53C is on the frame. It is all original, the tank has 3 gills. I think it is either  a 1953 or 1954 but even that is a guess. How can I tell a Flying Falcon, from a Lux Liner from a Skyrider? Again, thank you.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 21, 2007)

well post a picture and that will get us the best idea of what you have.


----------



## Sewsnazzy (Apr 25, 2007)

*re: photos*

Ok, now I have my photos in my pc. How do I upload them to get them posted to this site? Thank you.


----------

